# ATI or NVIDIA



## cyborg939 (Aug 15, 2006)

I am searching for parts to build my own computer. What graphics card type is best: ATI or NVIDIA? I want something under $500 with at least 512MB VRAM.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Both are good and for $500 you can get about anything you want except maybe the 8800GTX.

I run both ATI and Nvidia cards. Not much difference IMO.


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

The Best Gaming Video Cards for the Money: January 2007

That will give you an ideal what the best card is. Its not about ATI vs Nvidia but how much money you have to spend on a card.


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Personally I would go with Nvidia. I just think they make better, higher quality products.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

same same really.....


----------



## rolandk10 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, the days where one far outweighed another are behind us. Since AMD's aquisition of ATI, I might imagine that AMD socketed motherboards may someday support crossfire to a higher degree that SLI but since boards are made by vendors unrelated to AMD, this may never even become an issue.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

dungeonguard said:


> Personally I would go with Nvidia. I just think they make better, higher quality products.


Nvidia doesn't make boards... they design them and the sell the specs for vendors to build. 
ATI does build a few cards, but mostly they license them out too.

And just like AMD vs Intel they go back and forth.


----------



## shujinko (Apr 1, 2006)

I think ATI products are pretty good, but I will always choose nVidia. I think they have an edge in compatibly and are generally more solid than ATI cards. I also think nVidia has a much better control panel and driver than ATI. 

On my ATI machine, I always have at least three instances of a process called CLI.exe. I can always end all but one with no problem. Makes me wonder why it's launching so many wasting my memory. Their control panel loads much slower than nVidia's does. And also, ATI's driver download website (now hosted by AMD) is very confusing. Why are there so many file choices? And if I only need one of those choices, why does it say "1 of 3" under them? With nVidia, you just click Driver Downloads, choose your OS, and boom, there's your driver file.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I have used both


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

Most people I talk to say get a video card that supports DX 10 because in the next 2 or 3 years all video cards will be DX 10 and get DVI support because analog is old and more bandwidths.All video cards and LCD's will be HDTV in the next 2 or 3 years.


Also there is no NVDIA and ATI now because AMD took them over  If money was no problem I what the new HDTV TV's and HDTV players or blue ray TV's and players .

I what a PCI express it is faster and nore bandwidths than AGP.I what a new video card and LCD that supports DVI and HDTV  I what a GPU that is faster than my CPU than some of the slow GPU's at 700 MHz


----------



## mkatight (Apr 12, 2006)

I have used both ATI and nVidia for graphics cards and I think they're both great, but I think nVidia has little bit of an edge over ATI. Although they're both great so I can't really pick one over the other.


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

There is no nVidia or ATI now mkatight.Did you read my post mkatight?


----------



## mkatight (Apr 12, 2006)

zergpc208 said:


> There is no nVidia or ATI now mkatight.Did you read my post mkatight?


wait I know ATI and AMD are now combined and are AMD together, but there is still nVidia...


----------



## shujinko (Apr 1, 2006)

zergpc208 said:


> There is no nVidia or ATI now mkatight.Did you read my post mkatight?


Yeah, AMD bought ATI only. NVIDIA Corporation is still its own company competing against AMD/ATI.


----------



## mkatight (Apr 12, 2006)

shujinko said:


> Yeah, AMD bought ATI only. NVIDIA Corporation is still its own company competing against AMD/ATI.


Yeah I thought so


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

> wait I know ATI and AMD are now combined and are AMD together, but there is still nVidia...


And how many years to they take over nVidia


----------



## airman19 (Apr 14, 2007)

Personally I like ATI better just from past experience with NVidia. I found a Radeon x1600 for about $199 with 512 on board and it works great.


----------



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

NVIDIA in mine and it works sound


----------

